# Belly piercing



## Amanda

When Kayleigh was about 9, I told her she couldn't have her belly pierced until she was 14 thinking it was years away. Now she's asked for it to be done for her birthday in a couple of weeks!

I let her have her nose done when she was 13, and to be fair to her, she has really looked after it. But is this too much?

Loads of her friends have it, and so do I, so I can't really tell her no. That's the problem, I have my nose and belly peirced (had my nipple done too, but luckily she never found out about that!), and I have 4 tattoos, so I can never really say that she can't get these things done when she is old enough.

The tattoo parlour/piercing place I go will do a belly at 13 with parents permission. 

Be honest with me - is she too young at 14? And if she is, how do I tell her without her hating me forever! Or is 14 okay to have this done - after all, it's only a belly piercing and not a tatt, and it can come out if there's any problem. Am I making a big deal out of nothing?

Please be honest - c'mon, don't hold back with your opinions - I need the help!!!!


----------



## Imi

_Im sorry amanda ( don't wanna upset you) but WAY to young in my opinion!!!_

_Sowweeee .... Its not the sort of thing i'd like to see on a young girl, i think if they want it done they should be old enough to walk in there without there parent to do it!_

_soz babes _
_xxx_


----------



## Amanda

Don't apologise Imi - I want people to be honest, that's why I asked! :hugs:


----------



## weestar21

if shes willing to go through the pain, and has looked after the one she has i honestly dont see it being a problem hun. Up here their is girls as young as 11 got theirs done. I personally wouldnt get it done as im too scared lol

xxxxx


----------



## miccky*kay

i think shes definitely to young,i have my nose and 1 tattoo , but i waited until i was much older. I think that things like that on children may give off the impression that they are older and may cause them to get some attention they cant quite handle as of yet. though she was able to look after it i dont think its quite a good idea


----------



## miccky*kay

plus the more you allow her to do now..the harder its going to be to say no to her as she gets older


----------



## Jo

Personally i would let her get it done 14 is older now than when we were LOL
Only thing i will advise is that a couple of my friends daughters have had it done and ended up taking them out as with hormones still all over the place, everytime they were due on they would get a nasty discharge from it and they can easily get infected


----------



## LynnieH

I would say 18. At that age she has done most of her growing and can make her own decisions with a bit more nouse!


----------



## stephlw25

i would say slightly too young at 13 ! i had my belly peirced when i was 15/16 but i didnt tell my mum i was getting it done!! except it hurt so much i rang her and said "waaaaah mum can you pick me up from town, ive just had my belly button pierced and it hurts too much to walk home " lol


----------



## hypnorm

not sure on that one - if you said to her 14, then you are going back on what you said and she will remember it. i don't know i just dont like 'kids' going round with their midrift showing - i think it attracts the wrong sort of attention, after all she is still a child.
good luck


----------



## Helen

I can't see the problem really. If she's had her nose done already, why should her belly button be a problem? Surely the nose is a lot more visible/likely to provoke a reaction? How is a belly button any worse than ears? 99% of the time it won't be on display anyway.

I'd probably have a chat with her about the importance of taking care of a belly button piercing as they are a bit prone to being gungy if not looked after or if they catch on something. 

At the end of the day, when the novelty wears off she can remove it and it'll heal in no time at all (unlike ears!). My first belly button piercing I took out for an hour and it'd healed! 

Plus I agree with hypnorm, if you've said she can have it done at 14 and she's wanted it all this time, then she is pretty serious and it would be unfair to then change your mind.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont think 14 is too young. if you say no chances are she might get it done in secret anyways and at a not so reputable place (ive done it lol)

Also agree with Helen...


----------



## Dionne

i dont think there is any thing wrong with it. piercings can be taken out. i had my lip eye brow tongue done and you would never no now. you can change your mind tattoos is a different story though i would never allow them!!

i got my belly button done at 13. my sister is 14 and very grown up. long term serious relationship all sorts she got hers peirced at 13.

if you let her get her nose done then i think belly button is fine ild be a bit more worried about the nose with it being on the face.

but belly buttons are nice sdhe will love it bless her. x


----------



## ablaze

i got mine done at 14 :D(for my 14th bday lol)

i also asked 4 th bottom of my lip to be done wen i was 16(which i wasnt allowed) so done it myself!!!!.....


----------



## beanie

I am sitting on the fence sorry. I personally think 14 is too young - the midriff can be viewed as a sexual part of the body and I don't like seeing young girls with their belly showing. I am always going to say to Seren that she can have her ears done after 8 if she wants them, and anything else she will have to wait till she is at least 16, nose, midriff, lip etc. Both me and her dad have had a number of piercings but we were 16 and over when we got them.

Saying all that you did say she could have it done at 14 and like others have said she will probably remember this. She does sound very mature so perhaps if you feel uncomfortable about it still then sit her down and explain your reasons. After all you are not sying no, just not yet.


----------



## Layla

i have no problem with getting it done, i personaly would wait untill Charlie is 16, thats if she wants it. but then every childs mental age is differernt so it depends on the child.

My nan (i was rasied by her) lived in the stone age and never let me do anything or go anywhere so i rebeled alot so i could feel normal and do what all my mates were doing at my age, i moved out when i was 16 coz i just had enough of living under her strict and old fashioned rules. thats why im laid back with mine i think, i dont want to lose them the way my nan lost me.

xx


----------



## Cat

LOL I bet you can guess what I would say lol!

Personaly I would say to wait till 16, with still growing it may warp and distort still as she grows, as I know someone else this happened to. even though you can take them out they always leave scars. I used to have my eyebrow pierced and I have a permanent scar from it now. And a friend of mine had her belly button pierced 3 times, and the third one wasnt 100% straight so pulled and was uncomfortable so she had to take it out, and now the whole area is ruined by scars.

Also you might want to be carefull as if you cave on this and she gets it done as 'mummy has one' the next thing she will be asking you for is a tattoo!


----------



## Dionne

Layla said:


> My nan (i was rasied by her) lived in the stone age and never let me do anything or go anywhere so i rebeled alot so i could feel normal and do what all my mates were doing at my age, i moved out when i was 16 coz i just had enough of living under her strict and old fashioned rules. thats why im laid back with mine i think, i dont want to lose them the way my nan lost me.
> 
> xx

 
i no what you mean hun, i was ok my mum was pretty laid back. but my friend wa never able to come out to play no one could stay round hers she wa not able to have a boyfriend till she was 18. o what did she do??? she ran away at 17 got pregnant and now hates her parent a they took her childhood away.


----------



## Layla

i can understand that, moving out when i was 16 was hard but worth it coz i got to me myself.

I bet your really close to your mum now arnt you?

x


----------



## Dionne

yeah we are very close like best friends so i really wanted my children young so i could be to them like she was with me.

she was very strict if i was naughty. once i stole a milky bar and was grounded for 3 months. never leaved the house only for school!!!!!
one thing she was strict about was me shaving my legs i was not able to till i was 16 and i hated it, i remeber it all to this day.
but i was here first so jit was trail and error with me


----------



## Layla

thats good, im glad i had mine young too, i want my kids to feel like they can tell me anything, like they would to a friend.

im strict on lies, i cant stand them, even little white ones, manners and table manners, i drum these in to them everyday so they are poliet and well mannered if we go out places. Charlie took some body glitter from the chemist once when i wasnt looking, she was only about 5, i marcherd her back the the chemist and made her tell the lady what she had done and give it back, scared the life out of her but she has never done it again lol

x


----------



## Amanda

Thanks girls, I really appreciate your honesty. I've actually just read all of your replies out to Kayleigh and asked her what she thinks now that she's heard all the opinions. She still wants it done.:hissy: 

I know I could put my foot down and say no, but, like some of you have said, she'll only go and get it done herself in a less reputable place.

So I'm taking her next week to where I go as I know they are really good.

Thanks again for all of your replies. I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## weestar21

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ablaze

awww i bet shes so chuffed!!! :D


----------



## Tam

Ewwwwww I am dreading scenarios like this.....poor you :hugs: 

I personally had to think about this one as there is the fact that a lot of her friends have it done, and the fact you told her 14yrs old before, and just the fact she obviously wants to grow up and be like her friends and not feel left out etc etc...

BUT I think 14 is just a bit too young for my liking, I think I would tell Jade that she can gladly have it done, but she would have to be 16...I know it is only 2 years, but at this age she will be moving onto college or work and really starting to find her own feet and grow up, so of she wants it done then, I would have no problem with it.

It is a difficult one, as I have been there. I always wanted my ears pierced, my Mum had no problem with it, but my Dad put his foot down and wouldn't let me have them done til I was 16!!!!!!!! And that was only my ears....I would have no problem if Jade asked me for her ears pierced tomorrow, but the belly is a different kettle of fish! x


----------



## maky72

i have 3 teenage daughters,the to oldest both got their belly buttons done at 14. they look after them and apart from the first couple of weeks they don't have their belly's showing all the time. 
however my youngest daughter got her tounge done when she was 14 and the problems we have had with her school is unbelievable. 
i'd say let her have it done as u have promised, but check she is allowed it at school first. and set another age limit for the next piercing she wants. 
good luck.


----------



## snugglemuffin

I had mine done at 14... but my midrif was never actually on show as i was at school or it was bloody cold! I just loved it. Was always into tattoos and piercings though. If she has been responsible with others i don't see the harm and in a couple of weeks she will forget it is there.


----------



## Lauren-x

I had mine done at 13, my Mum said if I could find someone as young as me with it done then I can have it done. Well we had a girl come from another School who had it done who I became friends with :). 

My sister had hers done at 15 because she'd never really been bothered about it too much but did want it done. I don't think she's too young and if you said she can have it done at 14 she will want it done now lol, and it's better then her going having it done without you saying yes ;).


----------



## coz

hiya, i dont think there is anything wrong with it being done at her age i had mine done at 13/14 and it didnt effect my life in anyway to be honest i never used to wear short tops anyway but loved having it and still do now, i also dont think its really seen as sexual at all even if she does wear shorter tops , most young girls have it done now i think any younger than 13 is too young tho but its a teenager thing , do u think she might just go and get it done if u say no anyway :wacko: xxxx


----------



## coz

Layla said:


> i have no problem with getting it done, i personaly would wait untill Charlie is 16, thats if she wants it. but then every childs mental age is differernt so it depends on the child.
> 
> My nan (i was rasied by her) lived in the stone age and never let me do anything or go anywhere so i rebeled alot so i could feel normal and do what all my mates were doing at my age, i moved out when i was 16 coz i just had enough of living under her strict and old fashioned rules. thats why im laid back with mine i think, i dont want to lose them the way my nan lost me.
> 
> xx

I also moved out when i was 16 cos i felt like my parents wouldnt give me any independance of my own at all , i moved straight in with my partner who im still with now though but it was the best thing i ever done tho, i carryed on at college tho and now have a great job xxxx


----------



## babe2ooo

i say let her have it done if you dont she might just do it anyway, she can alway take it out


----------



## anita665

I'd feel it was too young but then my parents and the parents of my closest friends were very strict so we we used to having to wait. We were allowed our belly buttons done at 16.

I got my nose done at 15 and was suspended from school because they don't allow it and I didn't want to take it out so it would heal up. Unfortunatly I had to in the end. Is her school ok with it or is she just not able to wear it to school? My school was also very strict about that sort of thing.

I still have my belly button done and I also have 4 tattoos but I know I would still be strict and not allow it till at least 16. I'm sure I'll be unpopular though.


----------



## mummyoffive

i hadnt really thought that much bout this as gracie is only 2 and half so a long way to go yet!! but my son had his ear done at 8 ( he kept losing the earrings so its closed up now tho!) i dont really have a problem with it tho, i think i would let her do it as you have already said she could, and its not as tho it is on show all the time(i wouldn let them have eyebrows/tongue/nose done for this reason and as most schools wouldnt allow it, but a belly is covered up most of the time anyhow.) i think as long as she looks after it, it will be fine, keep an eye on it yourself tho to make sure its clean and looks healthy. good luck :)


----------



## ablaze

babe2ooo said:


> i say let her have it done if you dont she might just do it anyway, she can alway take it out

omg old thread!!! an she did get it done, as she said in her last reply :)


----------



## ColtonsMom

I had mine done around that age. My mom paid for it and everything, she wanted me to get it done. You're not allowed piercings over here, even with parent permission until 16; but my stepdad knew a guy who did them and was a friend of his. He even did it for only 10$, with us buying the ring!!
My mother has her tongue and nipples pierced. She also has like... 13 tattoos (most in concealable places though, so she doesn't look strange or anything.. :wacko:).
She also let me get my tongue done at 16, and she paid for all of that. However, I took it out when I was 17, as I just didn't care too much for it anymore. Cool when I got it, but got bored with it.
With my own child, if I had a girl, I wouldn't let her until she was at least 16. I wouldn't want her to grow up to fast :cry: hehe..


----------



## Mynxie

My niece had hers done for her 12th birthday, - IMO that's too young. I think about 14ish is fine though, I think people at 14 are more mature than they are credited for. When you're about 14, I think that's when you start to find yourself, - not a great deal of me personally has changed since being 14, beliefs, desires, likes and dislikes, ethics etc, - I've just become more sure of alot of them.


----------



## Uvlollypop

i think its fine if she is old enough to understand about looking after it then why not? 
ill send you photos of my belly piercing scars if you like to show her what can happen after a few years and a baby if you want to put her off tho. (i did have 7 of them...)


----------



## Gatorade

I'd let her, as long as she isn't going to be walking around in a sportsbra to show it off. 

It's only a piercing, and really, it's considered quite tame nowadays. Be happy she doesn't want her bridge pierced or her septum.


----------



## Sarah88

In my opinion it's too young. And i'm wondering why she wants it done, as nobody will see it unless she wears short tops or bikinis. mind you, it's your own decision.


----------



## Gatorade

I suppose you should ask all the non-nudists who have nipple piercings why they bother having them... along with the people who have genital piercings. Piercings CAN just be solely for the person who has them.

Same with tattoos.


----------



## Sarah88

Gatorade said:


> I suppose you should ask all the non-nudists who have nipple piercings why they bother having them... along with the people who have genital piercings. Piercings CAN just be solely for the person who has them.
> 
> Same with tattoos.

I have no problem with piercings being just for the person. I have my belly done and also a hip tattoo which doesn't get seen often. I'm just wondering as she is 14.


----------



## Gatorade

Sarah88 said:


> I have no problem with piercings being just for the person. I have my belly done and also a hip tattoo which doesn't get seen often. I'm just wondering as she is 14.

Kids these days I suppose. Belly piercings were once only on porno chicks and prostitutes. Now it's just... not the case.

Sorta strange when you think of it. But that's trends.


----------



## Amanda

Bloody hell, this is an old post - Kayleigh's 15 in 6 weeks!!!!:rofl:

She did have it done, and took really good care of it. She has about 20 belly bars and is always changing them. So, I think I made the right decision (with all your help of course!:hugs:)

God only knows what she's going to ask for her 15th though!!!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## Gatorade

Amanda said:


> Bloody hell, this is an old post - Kayleigh's 15 in 6 weeks!!!!:rofl:
> 
> She did have it done, and took really good care of it. She has about 20 belly bars and is always changing them. So, I think I made the right decision (with all your help of course!:hugs:)
> 
> God only knows what she's going to ask for her 15th though!!!:dohh::rofl:

You gotta give teens more credit these days, they do know what they're doing! Glad to hear she's maintained it so well.

And let's just hope the next isn't a nipple, lol. That would be too much.


----------



## PurestFeeling

I wanted mine done at 15 but I had to wait til the day I turned 18. If my daughter ever wants one I'd like her to wait to 18 like I had to. I mean by then most girls are done developingand they can be more responsible about keeping it clean and doing the salt soaks.


----------



## stephlw25

My sister is getting hers done for her birthday next week, she will be 13 !! i did think that was slightly too young but 'all her friends have it done' apparently !


----------



## alexx144

a


----------



## vicky9207

lol about the nipple thing


----------



## Mynxie

Amanda said:


> Bloody hell, this is an old post - Kayleigh's 15 in 6 weeks!!!!:rofl:
> 
> She did have it done, and took really good care of it. She has about 20 belly bars and is always changing them. So, I think I made the right decision (with all your help of course!:hugs:)
> 
> God only knows what she's going to ask for her 15th though!!!:dohh::rofl:

maybe her tongue done? :rofl:


----------



## sweetsammi

Hmm its a difficult one isnt it. I had my eyebrow done when i was 14..and then my belly button at 15, lookin back now i cannot believe my mum let me! I was always very grown-up for my age mind. But when i look back now, i am shocked i did this-i was really still just a little girl.

I don't really know what to advise! Sorry i'm not much help. You may find if you give a little your daughter will take a mile..but it could turn out that she has more respect for you for letting her have them! I know i did with my mum. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer here. I guess if she has wanted it done since she was 9 then you can be sure its not just a phase- she genuinly wants it. 

She's only 2years away from being allowed to have it without your consent anyway, at least if u allow her this you know she'll be havin it done in a nice, clean licensed piercing shop rather then makin her mate do it for her behind your back like some kids do! The fact that she has come to you first and asked your permission shows she respects you and your opinion which in my opinion also shows maturity. Do what you consider right. Good luck! xx


----------



## WaitingForYou

My child can have what they want when they are 16. But if they dare complain to me about the pain, I will tell them they wanted it. My mum was against my even getting my ear's pierced till I was 18. But I went ahead and got my friend to do them when I was 13, but I did wait till I was 16 to get my tongue pierced and 17 to get my belly and nose pierced. 

Personally I think 14 is too young. I wouldn't let my child get that done. Its kinda of an adult thing I think. And would look horrible on a 14 year old. I'd be upset if my daughter wanted a belly piercing at 14. Kids they grow up too quickly, well they think they do.


----------



## mBLACK

I think 14 is waaay too young. A nose is one thing, but belly button? Who's going to see it anyway?


----------



## Jo

god points of veiw but just a little late now as this was posted April 2007 :)


----------



## WaitingForYou

^ Yeah I noticed that after I posted. Its just because it came up under unread posts. :D


----------



## Zarababy1

at 13 i went on and on and on at my mum for a belly button piercing she let me have it done it got infected, i suppose she was letting me learn from my own mistakes, id say shes definatly old enough to decided if she wants to put holes in her self! make sure she knows if she does take it out she'll have a scar ware its been it probabaly wont put her off but might make her think!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

I got mine done pretty early, I think I was 15 and did it behind my mums back, as she said I could have it done at 14 then when I got to 14 she said no at 15 then 15 came and she said no again so I got it done anyway.


----------



## missjess

I got mine when I was 13, it was very popular at school and I begged my mother to have one!! My dad didn't agree but my mom and I went anyway. I don't think there is anything wrong with getting it early, it's not like a tattoo... You can just take the piercing out !


----------



## kadey

If you have already told her she can have it done when she is 14 you can't really turn around and tell her she can't now. I was 15 when i got my belly button pierced. I was 16 when i had my first tattoo and the same age when I had my tounge done. If you turn around to her and tell her she isn't aloud after she has done what you have said and waited till she is fourteen she will go behind your back and get it done anyway. thats what i did.


----------



## mizzi

I'm 27 and my mum still goes up the wall if i go see her and i got a new piercing :laugh2:


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I had mine pierced when I was 14, so I don't see a problem.

;)


----------



## enigma

My sister inlaw had hers done young, but because she was still growing, it grew out and now she has this ugly scar.
i had mine done when i was 20, but i always forget its there until i get it stuck on my jeans or something, lol.


----------



## Tilly

lol old thread

Did she get it done Amanda, just out of interest?


----------



## sammie18

Id say thats way to young for any peircing except the ears, But nose..belly..ect. Not for her age!


----------



## Lyrah

Hey :)

Personally, I don't think 14 is too young as I had my belly-button done when I was 14.

However, if you don't feel comfortable with it then maybe try to talk her around to having it done when she's 16 or something? 

The only problem here is that you've said to her that she can have it done when she's 14.. so it might disappoint her and she may think you're being unfair.

I'm sorry I'm not much help haha, I can't really think of what to say to help you.

But the very best of luck to you :)

:hugs:


----------



## sbbunnie

My mom let me get my belly button pierced when I was 15 and I basically wasn't done growing, it ended up taking it out and I just have a gross scar. She also let me get my nose and my lip done. Which I still have to this day and they are fine. I had to get straight A's though =]


----------



## Jo

https://th172.photobucket.com/albums/w4/Shroedinger/Thread%20Pics/th_thread_wont_die.jpg
this is an April 2007 thread


----------



## Tezzy

i think 14 is fine tbh


----------



## Suz

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tasha41

It's really common where I'm from lol to have nose piercings when you're pretty young.. you know 13-15ish, and belly button rings are even more common. I'd let her have a belly button piercing because, here at least, you only need to be 16 to have it done on your own without a parent. It's also little pain and really easy to take care of. Maybe just tell her that's it for piercings though? Since you already sort of agreed to this one!! 

Remember piercings can come out and tattoos cannot! :)


----------



## Laura--x

I dont think its too young at all.

I was 14 when i had mine done, my mom had no problem with it.

I think if shes willing to look after it ( cus it needs alot of cleaning and stuff ) and is responsible enough, then why not !


----------



## starryeye31

My 15 year old has her nose and her belly pierced , she also has 2 small tatts , She is very mature for her age , I have a 14 year old that I think is too young for piercings , she acts younger then she is and with piercings you have to make sure they will be able to clean and take care of them properly .


----------



## tasha41

I got mine done at 16.. most of the girls I knew had it done because they were starting high school, lol and their moms finally agreed. I didn't want mine until 16 though.. and after I got it I looked after it meticulously AND loved it! Can't wait to put it back in.. :)


----------



## LilMama2be

My mom let me get mine done at 13, 5 months before i turned 14.
If you actually CLEAN it, they're pretty easy to take care of, i think (personally atleast). but if she took after her nose, i'm sure she'd take after my belly. For me taking care of my belly was A LOT easier than my nose, and i got my nose done at 15. lip at 16(3 days away from 17).

I was pretty young, and not that mature.
It really just depends on your views of it.


----------



## heather91

I haven't read the whole thread, so I apologize in advance if Im repeating anything. I got mine done when I was 13. My mom said no and I basically said that she couldn't stop me and went ahead and did it anyway! It was fine and everything but in my personal opinion I'd probably let her get it done with my permission and me being there rather than her going behind my back and getting it done anyway (like I did!) x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Guys this is a really old thread, from over a year ago me thinks xx


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

I feel a bit of a hypocrite since I've tatts and had piercings *though the only ones that remain in these days are my tongue bar and earrings*, but I wont allow my 14 yr old to get any yet.
I just got bored with most of mine anyway and ended up with holes all over the place so I'd rather she didnt rush into that.
Silly girl went behind my back though and pierced the top of her lug hole last year. She'd had it in a day or two before I found out. Obviously I went mental over the hygiene ishoo's especially as it already looked infected.  A trip to the accident unit, followed by the damn stud having to be ripped out backwards has kinda made her see now that perhaps mummy really DOES know best and that she should just wait till she's left school to decide whether she still wants them done.


----------



## fulltimemum

my mum let me get mine done when i was 13 .but she didnt like it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i deffo dont think 14 is to young for a belly pericing, i really dont see huge deal with belly piercing, i look at it as same as having eyes pierced only you dont show it off as much.

i had my belly done at 15, then 18 more piercings after id turned 16 LOL


----------

